# World of Capital



## Defskidrow (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo, wir sind ein kleines Team was gerade an einer Online Wirtschaftssimulation für Android Smartphones werkelt. IOS wird auch noch kommen.  Das Spiel wird, wie kaum zu übersehen, World of Capital heißen. Wir suchen momentan aktiv Test-Spieler. Wir sind mit dem Grundspiel fertig und wollen jetzt erstmal Bugs beheben. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse und mag Spiele wie Kapiregnum oder Kapiland. In diese Richtung geht das ganze nämlich. Nur wird bei uns das Wirtschaftssystem anders laufen. Es gibt eine richtiges Wirtschaftssystem was immer wieder die Preise dynamisch anpasst. Das Spiel legt mehr Wert auf die komplexibilität als aufs aussehen. Aber auch da wird noch einiges gemacht.  Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei uns melden. 

Viele Grüße

PS: Werde morgen mal Bilder hochladen etc.


----------

